

Absurd Samsung claim - mechnik

" Samsung also made an absurd argument that a sales ban of the Galaxy Nexus would harm "certain "techie" consumers who value the pure Android operating system … and who will be unable to find any close substitute within the same price point." The court summarily dismissed the claim, citing Samsung's own frequent assertion that it sells more than one smartphone."
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/07/03/court_denies_samsungs_motion_to_stay_galaxy_nexus_injunction.html
======
EvilTerran
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

"Don't abuse the text field in the submission form to add commentary to links.
The text field is for starting discussions. _If you're submitting a link, put
it in the url field._ If you want to add initial commentary on the link, write
a blog post about it and submit that instead."

Please?

